# Wie Zeitungen vom ipad Zeitungskiosk auf pc speichern?



## dorow (5. März 2014)

Wie schon in der Überschrift steht suche ich eine Möglichkeit um meine gekaufte Zeitschriften aus dem Zeitungskiosk vom ipad auf meinen PC zu laden / sichern.
Ich möchte ja nicht ohne Ende meinen Speicherplatz voll machen nur weil ich irgendwann noch mal eine bestimmte Zeitschrift lesen möchte.
Meine Suche im Internet gab keine Ergebnisse, ich habe und möchte keinen jalbreak machen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. März 2014)

Denke da wird dir geholfen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...n/264554-apple-stammtisch-63.html#post6208063


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. März 2014)

Wenn, dann irgendwie über iTunes.
Wie genau? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## dorow (5. März 2014)

Über iTunes geht es nicht. Da werden die Zeitschriften aus dem Zeitungskiosk nicht angezeigt. Nur die von der iBook App.


----------

